# Medidor de distancia.



## The_Master_Col (Nov 5, 2006)

Hola a todos, hace algun tiempo estoy interesado en implementar un circuito medidor de distancia con amplificador operacionales de instrumentación, el sistema básica ya lo tengo pero no se que transductores utilizar a  la entrada y a la salida.







Este es el circuito.

Agradecería su colaboración.


----------



## mustangV8 (Nov 6, 2006)

esto es un amplificador diferencial... como queres medir distancia? no lo entiendo se puede medir con sists opticos o con RF, con ultrasonido, etc, lo del amplificador es otra cosa. Si te explicas un poco mejor tal vez te pueda ayudar. Saludos.


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 6, 2006)

Hola mustangV8 gracias por tu interes, el circuito que publique anteriormente corresponde a un sistema de amplificador operacional de instrumentacón, con los transductores adecuados este sistema es capaz de medir cualquier parémetro físico-químico tales como: temperatura, presión, ph, velocidad, entre otros y por supuesto distancia.

Evidentemente ahí tenemos una etapa diferencial pero que pasa, los primeros amplificador operacionales recogen la información externa a través de TRANSDUCTORES, los cuales dependen del parametro que se vaya a medir así, para medir temperatura utilizaremos termocuplas. Ahora una de las entradas será la referencia y la otra el parametro a medir, la etapa diferencial toma ambos valores, los opera y nos da el valor definitivo del parametro que sometimos a evalucación.

Mi pregunta es ¿Cuál es el analogo de la termocupla para realizar una medición de distancia?

Espero haberme explicado bien. Gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 6, 2006)

The_Master_Col
es cierto  es un amplificador operacional de instrumentacón, pero para poder utilizarlo tenes que pensar en convertir una magnitud a otra ej. (metros a volts) y este no es sencillo
otro ejemplo tempreatura a volts . este es mas facil porque casi todos los parametros de los componentes estan sujetos a la variable temperatura
Vamos al caso presiso Metros a volts
se me ocurren muchas posibilidades pero ninguna es practica
1 -tomar tomar un alambre de cromo-nikel de calibre conocido medir distancia con el y luego sabiendo la resistencia ohms/metro ajustar AOI para obtener la lectura en volts
2- enrrollar un hilo en un cilindro conectado a un pote multivueltas 
......
nada practico
Iluminemos
tambien podes usar la decadencia de una fuente de luz  candela/metro
o la decadencia de un sonido dB/metro

Recomendacion: si queres sorprender a todos utilizando este circuito para medir distancia te recomiendo la manera ultrasonica, del tranductor (receptor)recibes un pulso que se desfasara xmetros/segundo del emisor ,ingresa esos valores como tension al AOI calcula las resistencia por el factor de muliplicacion que de dee volts metro


----------



## tiggerleon (Sep 26, 2007)

yo creo que la mejor opcion para medicion electronica es la medicion laser por sumatoria de distancias ya que me da hasta 1Km sin espejos y hasta 3Km con espejos o prismas  y esto con hasta 0.5cm de precision.  y en realidad no es dificil. creo que solo hay que echarle un poco de imaginacion y tendran la idea.

En el caso de la pregunta original, yo creo que el amigo queria saber si existen sensores de distancia prefabricados para adaptarlos a comparadores y que devuelvan valores de electricidad equivalentes a distancia.  bueno, almenos que yo sepa, no hay analogo de la termocupla para medir distancias.    los hay fabricados y de variados metodos pero no podria encontrar en ninguna tienda un sensor de distancia para instalar en un instrumento.

La mejor opcion, como dijo el compañero, es la medicion por deteccion de ultrasonido. aunque no mida distancias de mas de 12metros o un poco mas creo.  
Por eso seria que instales un emisor untrasonido y un microfono electred para detectar el retardo del sonido lo que te dara la distancia.  (o un laser direccionado y un sensor direccionado con control de distancia por sumatoria.)

Espero te sea de ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Sep 27, 2007)

es obligatorio usar el amplificador de insrtumentacion ? es decir necesitas que sea con amp de insrtumentacion ?


podria sugerirte algo un poco mas coloquial ?

un cuenta vueltas de rueda electronico y ya ! mides distancia je je.

ahora si quieres medir distancia sin tener que moverte pues ahi si tienes que investigar sobre los actuales medidores de distancia que venden ahora, mirar cual es el principio fisico en el que se basan para hacer dicha medicion. 

posiblemente el principio fisico de ellos es el de el radar, osea detectar cuanto tiempo demora una onda en rebotar y regresar y asi calcularian la distancia, algo por el estilo.

saludos.


----------



## esnal (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola q tal.

Soy nuevo por aqui y estoy intentando hacer algo como un sistema que sea capaz de calcular la distancia entre dos circuitos. La idea es que cuando un emisor lance una señal y llege al otro, este envie otra señal que sea captada por el primero y poder calcular la distancia que hay entre los dos aparatos. Esto me servir'ia por ejemplo para saber a que distancia esta el perro cuando estoy cazando. No se si habra algo de esto por internet pero si alguien me ayuda se lo agradeceria mucho. He visto que se puede rastrear una señal con una radio FM y un creador de pulsos pero lo que yo quiero es poder pasar esta señal a un LCD pa interpretarlo en metros.

Un saludo


----------



## jossx (Jul 9, 2013)

hola a todos me gustaria implementar un medidor de longitud optico.. es decir que al pasar por un sesnor optico un objeto me pueda permitir saber su longitud de dicho objeto,,agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2013)

jossx dijo:


> hola a todos me gustaria implementar un medidor de longitud optico.. es decir que al pasar por un sesnor optico un objeto me pueda permitir saber su longitud de dicho objeto,,agradeceria su ayuda



Y ¿ Que llevas pensado/echo hasta el momento ?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola jossx

Cuando la luz del sensor óptico sea interrumpida por el objeto, inicia un contador.
Cuando la luz del sensor óptico ya no sea interrumpida por el objeto, detén el contador.

La frecuencia de los pulsos aplicados al contador depende de la velocidad de desplazamiento del objeto.
Esto para que la lectura del contador te de metros, centímetros, pulgadas, Etc.

Tienes algún simulador, para circuitos electrónicos, donde desarrollas tus proyectos ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jossx (Jul 9, 2013)

Los sensores infrarrojos (IR) deberán estar alineados de forma que el receptor reciba directamente los rayos infrarrojos del transmisor, para que, una vez que pase un objeto entre ellos se corte la recepción del receptor y a su vez se active el oscilador monoestable, cuyo pulso será la señal para que el oscilador astable empiece a generar pulsos que serán cuantificados por medio de los contadores; posteriormente el resultado final será decodificado para ser visualizado en los display’s correspondientes, este conteo se realiza solamente cuando existe un objeto obstaculizando la recepción del IR receptor. La banda transportadora será la encargada de trasportar los objetos a ser medidos... eso es lo q*UE* me planteo un ingeniero q*UE* haga pero quisiera saber si la idea esta bien y como deberia implementarlo

si t*E*ngo un simulador es el isis proteus


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2013)

jossx dijo:


> Los sensores infrarrojos (IR) deberán estar alineados de forma que el receptor reciba directamente los rayos infrarrojos del transmisor, para que, una vez que pase un objeto entre ellos se corte la recepción del receptor y a su vez se active el oscilador *monoestable*, cuyo pulso será la señal para que el oscilador astable empiece a generar pulsos que serán cuantificados por medio de los contadores; posteriormente el resultado final será decodificado para ser visualizado en los display’s correspondientes, este conteo se realiza solamente cuando existe un objeto obstaculizando la recepción del IR receptor. La banda transportadora será la encargada de trasportar los objetos a ser medidos... eso es lo q*UE* me planteo un ingeniero q*UE* haga pero quisiera saber si la idea esta bien y como deberia implementarlo
> 
> si t*E*ngo un simulador es el isis proteus



El oscilador es "*Astable*" y falta aclarar que para lograr esto con ese método el objeto debe estar en movimiento a una velocidad constante y con una orientación específica e invariable.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## jossx (Jul 9, 2013)

si disculpa por los errores.. y entonces como podría ser la implementación del circuito para el proyecto


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2013)

Con lo que describiste y lo que te aclaré ya estás en condiciones de bosquejar el proyecto.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola jossx

Basado en lo que te planteo un ingeniero:
*A)- Los sensores infrarrojos (IR) deberán estar alineados de forma que el receptor reciba directamente los rayos infrarrojos del transmisor, *
*B)- una vez que pase un objeto entre ellos se corte la recepción del receptor y a su vez se active el oscilador monoestable, *
*D)- cuyo pulso será la señal para que el oscilador astable empiece a generar pulsos que serán cuantificados por medio de los contadores; *
*E)- posteriormente el resultado final será decodificado para ser visualizado en los display's correspondientes, *
*F)- este conteo se realiza solamente cuando existe un objeto obstaculizando la recepción del IR receptor. *
*G)- La banda transportadora será la encargada de trasportar los objetos a ser medidos... *
eso es lo que me planteo un ingeniero 
qué haga ? pero quisiera saber si la idea esta bien.
y como debería implementarlo.

Fíjate en el esquema que se mira en la imagen adjunta.

El ISIS de Proteus no tiene la posibilidad de simular una obstrucción de luz entre un emisor y un receptor.
Por lo tanto lo simulamos con un Optoacoplador como el que se mira en la imagen.

Tenemos un botón para simular la obstrucción de luz.
En reposo, el circuito, tiene encendido el LED en el Optoacoplador. Por lo tanto su fototransistor está conduciendo de colector a emisor haciendo nivel bajo la entrada R(4) del 555 con lo que éste no oscilará.

Vamos a suponer que el LED en el Optoacoplador tiene las siguientes características:
Cuando cruza por él una corriente de 10mAmp. Hay una caída de voltaje en sus terminales de 1.2V.
Así que la resistencia limitadora será: (Vcc-Vf) / If = R = (5-1.2)= 3.8V / 0.01 = 380 Ohms = R1.

Tan pronto presionemos el Botón, que es normalmente cerrado, el LED se apagará y el fototransistor dejará de conducir haciendo nivel alto la entrada R(4) del 555 atraves de R2, permitiéndole oscilar. Estos son los pulsos que hay que contar para medir la longitud del objeto el cual se deberá desplazar a una velocidad constante y uniforma.

Ya te ayude con *A)-, B)- y D)-*. 

En el simulador que dices tener continua con el circuito. Ya solo te falta el contador y la circuiteria para mostrar la lectura en Display’s.

¡ah, la idea me parece buena, según preguntas en tu mensaje #11

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luis1234567890 (Nov 5, 2013)

buena tengo una duda con cual sensor me daria buenos resultados para medir con exactitud un medidor de distancia y cuanta distancia podria medir comomaximo dependiendo del sensor


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 5, 2013)

Hola Amigo, seria bueno que sobreabundes en detalles sobre lo que pretendes. Respecto a lo que preguntas pues, la exactitud de la lectura no solo depende del sensor que se utilice.
Respecto a la max. distancia dependera de la tecnologia que se implemente, por ejem. con un sensor ultrasonico no podras medir 1Km.


----------

